# Anyone like dirt, guns, fighting, spitting, and cussing?



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Just testing the waters.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

yes, yes, no, yes, yes


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

yes to all

add - farting, scratching, sniffing


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I love dirt. My feet are so dirty right now, I'm soaking them in hot bleach.

I love to fight and spit in the dirt. The only time I don't like dirt is in my guns. Then I cuss the dirt.

I love chainsaws, too. I like to think about my enemies when I chainsaw. Then I cuss about them, too.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

I remember as a kid my dad used to let me dig holes in the backyard to my hearts content. Good times.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

texasoutlaw82 said:


> I remember as a kid my dad used to let me dig holes in the backyard to my hearts content. Good times.


You can always count on a Texan, as long as we avoid talking football.

I used to dig holes with a tablespoon in the flower bed. Thought I was going to find civil war minie balls, or dead Yankee bones. Then my brothers would come around and stick me in a tree.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

I was always told I could dig my way to china with a spoon.

One day my aunt asked me what I was doing. I said, "I'm digging vagina."


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes to all except spitting. I love bush camping which constitutes your dirt question, guns omfg I love the classic 6 shooters. I'm an MMA kind of girl. I hate spitting, it's a phobia, makes me gag. Cussing...lol I'm an Irish Quebecer...cussing is in my vernacular. Any tools (and if you dare give me a flipping pink drill I'll throw it back at you, you'll win me over with a dewalt though).

I'm very much into the traditionally male activities. I'm a gender bender all the way.


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, yes, no, no, and no
BUT u can add horseback riding, fishing and 4 wheeling


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

CantePe said:


> Yes to all except spitting. I love bush camping which constitutes your dirt question, guns omfg I love the classic 6 shooters. I'm an MMA kind of girl. I hate spitting, it's a phobia, makes me gag. Cussing...lol I'm an Irish Quebecer...cussing is in my vernacular. Any tools (and if you dare give me a flipping pink drill I'll throw it back at you, you'll win me over with a dewalt though).
> 
> I'm very much into the traditionally male activities. I'm a gender bender all the way.



Tools are great, especially nail guns.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Air tools...they make me go yes, Yes, YES lmao! I have to get a part (regulator piece) for my compressor because the little bastard popped a gasket and bent the threads on the piece. Then I'm back in business with my air tools...can't wait to pick up the air nail gun again...

However, sitting here waiting for a city wide hydro (electric) outage right now...bastard arse 45 year old grid + massive wind/rain storm = one pissed off air tool using girl. Grrr...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Darkness and Pain are also good. I like the dark because most people are afraid of it. I like pain, because then I can cuss about it.

I actually don't like to be in pain after dark, though.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Hell yeah!, I'll jump in the pit and wade through with ya, right through the mud, the blood and the beer. Lets go, lol


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Not into fighting, yes to everything else.

I love the dark. It's one of my favorite parts of living in the boonies. No city light pollution here.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I like getting dirty, dark is fine, pain doesn't usually bother me. Guns are pointless unless used for their purpose of killing, and I don't like killing, but I find fighting between two consenting people a good sport (not gunfights obviously) I prefer cars. Spitting is gross, and cussing is rude but if I don't see it or hear it, nor so long as you're not doing it around my son, have at it. Nothing cool about rudeness, but some people seem drawn to it anyway.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dirt? I assume small backyard farming counts. Sure I like dirt.
Guns - never had an interest
Fighting - when I was younger, too old now. I had anger issues. 
Spitting - I'm a germ-a-phob. No thank you. 
Cussing - if I have the choice of other words, my preference. I cuss, my wife hates it, but only do it when busting a knuckle on fixing something my brokanic sons or "delicate" handed wife has discombobulated. So no I don't like it.

Things I like - sweating when I workout, open ocean swimming, watching my youngest son play football and yes my backyard farming. There are others.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

There's no sports forum here, either. Sports are pretty good, too, at least college football. There's still dirt (sometimes), spitting, cussing, pain and fighting going on. I cuss a lot if I'm watching football alone. (*I don't cuss in front of women and children-shoulda mentioned that. My mom was a woman.)

Dang Mr Texas guy, where did this Miss State team come from? I thought aTm would run around with their hocus pocus and beat them. Hey, I'm glad for Miss State, but now worry my Ole Miss team is not going to be able to upset Bama tonight in Oxford. Just when Ole Miss looks good, Miss State comes out of nowhere.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Dirt--cool. Guns? Going shooting in the morning. Cussing? Hell yes. Spitting? Just don't make me step in it. Especially in a locker room.

The only thing that really makes me want to fight is standing right next to me in an otherwise empty men's room. Really? You didn't get the rule book about leaving an empty urinal between you at all times?


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Dirt? Eh, take it or leave it. I like gardening and camping but nothing beats a good cleansing shower afterwards. Guns? Love shooting. When things in life settle down a bit, I would love to start doing some competitive quick-draw shooting. Spitting? Yeah at times. Cussing? Like there's no tomorrow and it's a hard habit to break. Even though I was in the Air Force, I blame my time spent doing Army support for this. 

I also like football, doing some home repair, and beer (would love to try some home-brewing).

About the only thing on that list I don't do is fight. Too many anger management issues. At this point in my life, if I get driven into a fight, I am not sure I could stop myself before one of us was mortally injured. I do everything I can to avoid that.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I like it all, except the spitting part. Never could learn that skill, dribbles down my chin.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to love fighting...but then I got old! 
That phucking chew is going to rot my face off but can't stop!
Grap-in my old lady by the hair while I screw her turns the sh1t out of me!
I'm always dirty so that gets phucking old...I truly enjoy jumping in the pool to clean off!
I'm not much into gun play but after being shot I know now to draw first. That and I just had my lower milled for an ar my son is building ... paid $40...was that to much?
I can bang a nail better then I can cut steel....LOL

As far as cussing goes I really don't give a sh1t....cussing wasn't my thing, plus my old lady won't stand for anyone using the Lords name in vain.

At the end of the day I have bigger sh1t to work on when it comes to being a better person then worring about a few F bombs and calling some one a penis head.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

OK TexasOutlaw, I heard that they were stuffing kudzu in all the trucks from Texas A&M at Mississippi State last night. College Station and Houston are gonna disappear under the vine now.

One morning you'll head out to the mailbox, and it will be gone. Kudzu got it.

My dog was taking a nap in out back the other day, when I heard him yell. Came out and a kudzu vine had him by the leg. Had to chop him loose.

I love to chop, fight, cuss, and spit on kudzu. Guns won't hurt it. The toughest stuff on the planet. Kudzu makes ISIS look like a troop of Brownies and Bluebirds.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes, but not necessarily together or in that order.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, Yes, No, No (although sometimes spitting is necessary) Yes.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

F^uck yeah.


----------

